# St Thomas - Taxi from Airport to Frenchman's Cove



## powrbkr (Aug 28, 2011)

Has anyone taken a taxi from Cyril E. King Airport in St Thomas to Marriott's Frenchman's Cove resort? I'll be visiting St Thomas for the first time in September and intend to take a taxi from the airport to the timeshare...and I have a few questions.

are there taxis available at the airport
how long is the ride from the airport to the timeshare

I'll be on St Thomas for t10 days and I'm debating whether I should rent a car or use the taxis to navigate the island (dinner, sightseeing, etc). Any recommendations are greatly appreciated.

_________________________________________________ 
Tom


----------



## pharmgirl (Aug 28, 2011)

hi

we used taxis last year except for 2 days we rented, one of the days we went to St John

Had originally rented for a week but freaked out when I got to rental agency, didn't want to drive on left in center of town traffic.  Got used to the area and hills and first day driving on left was slooow as I was still nervous about the steep hills
Grandson took over, especially backing up ramp to ferry and on St John - he really enjoyed the driving

taxis were reasonable, but don't remember the cost
enjoy the trip


----------



## Numismatist (Aug 28, 2011)

1/2 hour drive at most, taxis are expensive.

Frenchman's Cove is made to explore the island and the many beaches; you'll end up spending twice the cost of a rental care before you know it on taxis.

You can't get anywhere by foot at Frenchman's Cove, you'll either need to pay for taxis constantly, get a rental car, or stay at the resort.


----------



## Weimaraner (Aug 28, 2011)

I know others are comfortable driving St. Thomas but wanted to give you different perspective. We used taxis exclusively on our visit and were glad we did. It allowed us to go out to dinner, have a few drinks and not worry about the drive home which is on the left and on some curvy roads. We always rent a vehicle in Aruba but driving there is a lot easier. In St Thomas, we also did a day tour with Sunny Liston which included a beach visit, then another daylong personal tour of St John, and also a boat tour from the resort so we had a lot on our agenda. At the airport, there are plenty of taxis which you will probably share with others heading to the same resort. You will have a great time whichever option!


----------



## powrbkr (Sep 6, 2011)

Weimaraner said:


> ...In St Thomas, we also did a day tour with Sunny Liston which included a beach visit, then another daylong personal tour of St John, and also a boat tour from the resort...



*Weimaraner*...who is Sunny Liston?


----------



## Numismatist (Sep 6, 2011)

powrbkr said:


> *Weimaraner*...who is Sunny Liston?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=sunny+liston


----------

